# Chicken Finger recipe help



## MochaBean04 (Aug 12, 2005)

okay i was at this new restuarant called Tullys. . not sure if anyone has heard of it but their chicken fingers were amazing!  does anyone know where i could find it?  thanks in advance


----------



## Barbara L (Aug 14, 2005)

I am morally opposed to killing chickens just for their fingers!  LOL

I don't have the recipe, but hopefully someone will come along soon with the one you want.

 Barbara


----------



## Michael in FtW (Aug 14, 2005)

If the Yankees don't beat the Rangers tomorrow I'll tell you.  

Actually - it's kind of hard to even begin to make a guess at a recipe from a single restaurant ... especially one that is that far away. Really, can you tell me the recipe for the breading of the Edmonson's Fried Chicken about a mile from me?


----------



## Piccolina (Aug 14, 2005)

Can you describe the "coating" on the nuggets? Was it smooth like (I shudder to use this example ) a chicken McNugget, more textured like the batter on KFC chicken (anyone else but me still call it Kentucy Fried Chicken, I mean calling it KFC is not hiding what it really is!), or more of a bread crumb type of batter?


----------

